# Dog of Michael Vick's leading critic dies in hot car



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

No doubt an accident.....but you have to be pretty oblivious to drive to work and not realize you have a dog in your back seat.


----------



## BMoeller (Jan 17, 2007)

Shes a killer. Burn her!!!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

The dog wasn't outside with her to tell her to let him out.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Some dogs are actually*

intentionally killed each year in VA, just after January 5 but you'll not see deer chasers like Hokieman mention that I wonder why?


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Btw*

I understand the dog that died in the car was blind and deaf. How many of you would even attempt to care for such a dog? It was a stupid accident by someone that I have no respect for in the first place but that's not the point.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

The dog dying in Starr's car was reported as an oversight. He husband placed the dog in the car and forgot to tell her. I'm not buying that. It was reported that she took the dog with her to work on a daily basis. Did she stop to think that something was missing on that fateful day as she arrived at work? When others make the same mistake, they are usually charged with animal cruelty regardless of a mistake or not. Robin Starr should not be given special treatment because of her standing with the local SPCA. She and her husband should be treated just like everybody else. Yes, Michael Vick knew what he was doing, admitted that what he did was wrong and paid a hefty price for what he did. Robin Starr and her husband should not be allowed to walk away from this free and clear. I'm sick of seeing her "boo boo" face on local tv already!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

> I understand the dog that died in the car was blind and deaf. How many of you would even attempt to care for such a dog? It was a stupid accident by someone that I have no respect for in the first place but that's not the point.


We had a dog just like that. Was not hard at all to care for. Thats unless your lazy and don't care. There are plenty of people out there that care for all kinds of animals that are deaf and blind. Just because they have disabilities doesn't mean that they should be loved any less. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> No doubt an accident.....but you have to be pretty oblivious to drive to work and not realize you have a dog in your back seat.


If she's like some of the idiots around here, she was probably texting somebody or reading the paper as she drove.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

sux for the dog but its funny none the less.


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> sux for the dog but its funny none the less.


A dog dies of heat stroke locked inside a hot car and you think that's funny. 
You liberals are surely compassionate folks.
Maybe you should go see a doctor, have your head checked.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

.454 said:


> A dog dies of heat stroke locked inside a hot car and you think that's funny.
> You liberals are surely compassionate folks.
> Maybe you should go see a doctor, have your head checked.


obviously i don't think the dog dying is funny....i have 4 dogs and 3 kids. the humor is in the irony. she was vic's bigges critic and she killed her dog as well. you want to turn everything into a liberal battle that's fine...but you are making these threads twice as long as they should be. the words liberal, republican, democrat, conservative, etc. shoud not even be in this thread but whatever....keep trying

stupid liberal dog


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

if she wanted the dog dead she could have had vick hang it


----------



## terry williams (Mar 10, 2009)

Its really the human gene pool that needs to be cleaned up


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

With Cass Sunstein in office, they may be able to be charged with MURDER. At least the dog should have legal representation.:wink:


----------

